# Dove the Mass



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We decided to have a fun Ft McRae day. So just to get a dive in, we hit the Mass. Viz was 20 ft. The bait was very thick, almost dizzying. On the exposed turret, there were 3 Goliath grouper hanging out. Several small triggers. One slot red. One red snapper about 8 lbs. we caught two Spanish and one king on hook and line. Nothing worth shooting. 

Hit ft McRae and tore up some beers!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet. would love to see those goliaths!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen them "outside" the wreck. I usually just catch a glimpse while they move through it. Of course, I only dive it about once a year.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to try out that wreck. It's interesting to see a site where slot reds, goliath grouper and kingfish all coexist.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It is a pretty neat dive at 25fsw. 

Pros:
On a great day the viz is ridiculous. I have seen sailfish (on the boat not under water). I have seen tarpon (same). You just never know. You can make an AL80 last all day. 

Cons: with good tides you have a 1-2 hr window before current is ripping. Very close to the pass, usually covered with boats.


----------

